# TarMan help



## Mistress Lee

I'm trying to make a costume of TarMan from return of the living dead (part one.)










I've made the mask:








from paper mache (strip, and pulp techniques for the details)

For the actual suit part, I've cut up parts from an old skeleton costume and sewn them onto the new clothes. 
this is where I need the help..

I tried fusing/melting garbage bags together to get the dripping tar look, and it looked GREAT. but the plastic clings and makes the costume to small. Plus it makes a HORRIBLE swishing noise when ever you move. 
so..
I cut all the plastic off and I am currently trying sewing on strips of black cloth, but it doesn't have that same shine that the plastic did...

any ideas on what I could use that would: look like tar, be flexible to move in, and not make noise when moving?


----------



## Johnmonster

First of all, for choosing this costume and the great mask you've already made, you rock..

Maybe you could try "dusting" the black cloth with clear gloss in a spray can? Just enough to make it shine but not make it stiff.


----------



## Mistress Lee

thats a really good idea..I'll try it. right, as long as it doesn't make it stiff..yes~
thank you~


----------



## Johnmonster

Good luck with the costume, TarMan is my all-time favorite zombie and it's really cool to see someone attempting it. You're welcome, I hope the gloss works.


----------



## joker

What about using black silicone? 

I'm not sure what you're budget is or how much of that you would need, but if you start with a black costume maybe you could use the silicone in the more noticeable areas (i.e. arms, hands, dripping from mask, etc...) and get the effect you're looking. I'd think you would get some shine to it and have some flexibility too.

BTW- The mask looks great!


----------



## Mistress Lee

joker said:


> What about using black silicone?
> 
> I'm not sure what you're budget is or how much of that you would need, but if you start with a black costume maybe you could use the silicone in the more noticeable areas (i.e. arms, hands, dripping from mask, etc...) and get the effect you're looking. I'd think you would get some shine to it and have some flexibility too.
> 
> BTW- The mask looks great!


I could get a good dripping look from that..but it might be kind of pricey, huh?
I'll try the gloss first. if I'm not happy with that then I'll try this I think..

thank you for the idea ^^


----------



## Mistress Lee

ok this is what I have so far..I'm waiting to get paid before I can get the gloss




























I'm happy with it :jol:


----------



## Johnmonster

That looks amazing so far, bravo! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Revenant

Oh you totally rock! I'm with Johnmonster; the Tar Man is one of my all time favorite undead. And one of the best physical acting jobs ever for a zombie; that loose, gloopy, "I'm about to physically fall apart" look. Have you been practicing the walk?

Oh, and the silicone caulk actually goes a pretty long way if you spread it nice and thin. Squeeze out some dangly drips on a sheet of glass or something, peel them off, and stitch down in spots to get drippy looking bits. On anything that's rigid (teeth, bones, etc), coat it with epoxy to give a perma-wet shine.

I wanna see you wearing this! Take a video. I want to see you do the sloppy walk!


----------



## Revenant

d'oh... duplicate post


----------



## Mistress Lee

Revenant said:


> Oh you totally rock! I'm with Johnmonster; the Tar Man is one of my all time favorite undead. And one of the best physical acting jobs ever for a zombie; that loose, gloopy, "I'm about to physically fall apart" look. Have you been practicing the walk?
> 
> Oh, and the silicone caulk actually goes a pretty long way if you spread it nice and thin. Squeeze out some dangly drips on a sheet of glass or something, peel them off, and stitch down in spots to get drippy looking bits. On anything that's rigid (teeth, bones, etc), coat it with epoxy to give a perma-wet shine.
> 
> I wanna see you wearing this! Take a video. I want to see you do the sloppy walk!


The costume is for my fiancee, and yes he has been practicing the walk! I'll be sure to video it for you!

I would love to use something like that! the effect sounds great! but right now, because of money issues I think I'm just gonna go with gloss. but next year this costume will probably resurface as a prop  so we'll see! theres ALL kinds of possibilities with that!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... this is gonna totally ROCK! Awesome job so far!


----------



## Mistress Lee

finally finished it the day of Halloween.
had to wait for my model..heh
I was really happy with it..freaked out a bunch of people!


----------



## Mistress Lee

heres a better picture ^^


----------



## IMU

That came out GREAT! Awesome job ... just needs a little more 'slime'!


----------



## Mistress Lee

it does!! I ran out of slime money though..heh


----------



## Jaybo

I'm so glad you made this costume! TarMan is the ONLY movie zombie that I actually keep a picture and small video clip of for inspiration. He's the greatest!


----------



## screaminscott

I've read of something that FX people in motion pictures use to get a shiny effect on costumes and prosthetics... I hope I can post this here....KY Jelly.

It's water soluble, so it washes out. And it doesn't degrade latex (prosthetics that is). I guess it can be kinda messy for a costume though.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I can't believe i missed this thread! What sweet costume. Bravo for taking on such am awesome character! It came out great!

As far a slime, if you care and for future reference there is stuff called Metyl cellulose. Its basically KY without the glycerin, and its way cheaper that KY. washable, non staining, no-toxic, non irritating. This is the slimy stuff you see on all the aliens in Alien movies.

That is if you don't mind being covered in slime.


----------

